# Emails werden vom Server abgelehnt



## Sasser (13. November 2012)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe einen Server von Server4You angemietet und die gleichen Einstellungen wie beim vorherigen Provider beim Mail-Server vorgenommen. Wenn ich jedoch eine Email sende, welche zu meiner Haupt-Email weitergeleitet werden soll, kommt diese nicht an.

Der Empfänger gibt immer *550 5.7.1 Command rejected* zurück. Warum kommen keine Emails an?

In den Mail-Logs steht immer folgender Eintrag:


```
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/smtpd[6183]: connect from mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.22]
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/smtpd[6183]: 9EF9C2C001B: client=mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.22]
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/cleanup[6187]: 9EF9C2C001B: message-id=<20121113120419.85000@gmx.net>
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername /usr/lib/plesk-9.0/psa-pc-remote[1504]: handlers_stderr: SKIP
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername /usr/lib/plesk-9.0/psa-pc-remote[1504]: SKIP during call 'check-quota' handler
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername spf filter[6189]: Starting spf filter...
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername spf filter[6189]: Error code: (2) Could not find a valid SPF record
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername spf filter[6189]: Failed to query guess rules: Could not find a valid SPF record near 'a/24 mx/24 p'
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername spf filter[6189]: SPF result: pass
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername spf filter[6189]: SPF status: PASS
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername /usr/lib/plesk-9.0/psa-pc-remote[1504]: handlers_stderr: PASS
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername /usr/lib/plesk-9.0/psa-pc-remote[1504]: PASS during call 'spf' handler
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: 9EF9C2C001B: from=<*******@gmx.de>, size=1115, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/smtpd[6183]: disconnect from mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.22]
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix-local[6191]: postfix-local: from=*******@gmx.de, to=*******, dirname=/var/qmail/mailnames
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername dk_check[6192]: DK_STAT_NOSIG: No signature available in message
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix-local[6191]: handlers_stderr: PASS
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix-local[6191]: PASS during call 'dd52-domainkeys' handler
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/pickup[4271]: D75DF2C0026: uid=110 from=<*******@gmx.de>
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/pipe[6190]: 9EF9C2C001B: to=<*******>, relay=plesk_virtual, delay=0.27, delays=0.16/0.01/0/0.1, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via plesk_virtual service)
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: 9EF9C2C001B: removed
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/cleanup[6187]: D75DF2C0026: message-id=<20121113120419.85000@gmx.net>
Nov 13 13:11:33 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: D75DF2C0026: from=<*******@gmx.de>, size=1540, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/smtp[6197]: D75DF2C0026: to=<*******>, relay=*******[*******]:25, delay=0.69, delays=0.07/0.01/0.55/0.05, dsn=5.7.1, status=bounced (host *******[*******] said: 550 5.7.1 Command rejected (in reply to end of DATA command))
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/cleanup[6187]: 92B252C0020: message-id=<20121113121134.92B252C0020@*******.server4you.de>
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/bounce[6198]: D75DF2C0026: sender non-delivery notification: 92B252C0020
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: 92B252C0020: from=<>, size=3514, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: D75DF2C0026: removed
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/smtp[6197]: 92B252C0020: to=<*******@gmx.de>, relay=mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25, delay=0.13, delays=0.03/0/0.04/0.06, dsn=2.6.0, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Message accepted {mx027})
Nov 13 13:11:34 Servername postfix/qmgr[18297]: 92B252C0020: removed
```


----------

